#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Lightjockey: bedreigde job ?

## DJ nn

Als je op viode.google.com "lightshow" intypt krijg je dus dit tussen de resultaten:

Vader Lightshow

Het is dus iemand met teveel tijd, sterke/onvermoeibare armspieren en met zo'n stom star-wars-look-a-like-zwaardjes.

Ik zie de fuifgangers al staan met hun lampjes.

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## StijnS

Moet je eens weten hoeveel stroombesparing dit is voor uitbaters van fuifzalen... :P

----------


## kees22

te veel energy drink :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Outline

Doe 'ns gek voor de camera, zet het op YouTube en iedereen heeft het over je...  :Cool:

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Geloof me: probeer dit maar eens na te doen met je Cybers :Big Grin: 
Die krengen zijn al héél snel, maar of ze dit kunnen bijhouden :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Funmaker

mss kunnen we zulke jongens wel trainen en leren te reageren op stroomstootjes dan hebben we een nog snellere moving mirror  :Stick Out Tongue:  en het kan dan echt alle kanten op schijnen  :Wink:

----------


## partydrivein

t zijn gewoon glowsticks...

----------


## DJ-Jan

Dam, ik laat me omscholen, te veel (goeie) concurrentie op dit gebied... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PeterZwart

bye bye movingheads, welkom "moving-arms"

----------


## ronny

Gaan we die dan ook 5m hoog in een grid hangen? :Big Grin:

----------


## PeterZwart

pak t dak van de arena, kuip, abe lenstra of dergelijk..

 :Embarrassment: wat minder voor t publiek.. als ze moeten pissen :Embarrassment:

----------

